# Milking Room ??



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

How big is yours?? I'm Looking to build one inside the barn.. I have nigerians and I would like to fit two stanchions in it plus a shelf or something to organize milking supplies. Any Ideas, thoughts or suggestions will be appreciated! Thanks!! :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't have a milking room, not enough space for one. My milk stand is against the wall of a 10x5 area, so it takes up a 2x5 area itself....if you are going to have 2 stands that are 2x5 then I would think that a 8x 8 area would be enough space for your needs.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks.. I have trouble picturing how much space I'd need :ROFL:


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

I use one of my 10x12 stalls as a "milkroom" but I have to say it's much more room than I need. The milkstand, my stool, a garbage can for feed, and set of plastic organizer drawers only takes up a corner of the stall. For kidding this year, I'm just going to section off and open the rest up for a kid pen. Some people will use their milk rooms for storage of feeds and other things goaties shouldnt root around in, so that might require more space.


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I use an 11 x 14 stall, but could easily half it and still have tons of space. That's for a Nubian X size milker. Plus there is a large ramp that I use (made of a small pallet) to get her on the stand. 8x8 should be decent.

I think you should consider leaving a bit of extra room for kids in there if you are keeping them on the mom. I tied my kid in there next to mom from when she was a tiny thing (got tired of her jumping on my back while I milked!), and now she's really good about being tied, handled, and lead. It also calms the mom to have their kid right there next to them.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

Zelda, thanks for the tip... I will have to think about that. :thumbup: 
~Another question~~ Do you all put some kind of pad/ mat down where the goat stands on the stanchion??
Thanks!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Mine has a plywood top so it is slippery, I have a piece of "roofing paper" with the sandy grit on it stapled to the platform, gives the girls enough traction so they aren't sliding all over it.


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

Mine is wood too, but I havent had a problem with them slipping or sliding on it so it's just bare. I've seen people put rubber mats down, they make it really easy to clean and sanatize. I've also seen someone use the spray on truck bed liner. I even met someone at a show with an anti-fatigue mat! Dont ya know those goats didnt want to leave the stand??


----------



## Zelda (May 2, 2009)

I have a piece of outdoor carpet. It gets brushed off regularly and hosed as needed. 

Before that I tried using a paint that was made for porches and had some grainy anti-slip stuff added to it. It worked for a while, but I think the anit-slip stuff wore off and it got slick before too long.

Thin rubber mat would be ideal, I have some but have not gotten it cut to size...


----------



## Shantarskiye (Apr 15, 2009)

Jenna said:


> Thanks.. I have trouble picturing how much space I'd need :ROFL:


Enough for you and the goat to turn around :ROFL:

We don't really have a "milking room". But we have what we call "the milking area". You walk through a long, long, looong tunnel of hay, (and straw too. We have a loft for the straw, but for some reason, it never really makes it up there :shrug: ) and then wah lah! Two stands, two counters, 7 big barrels (for the feed), a cabinit, and the tack box in a small "area" that two pens open to. Just enough room (well, not _really_) for the 7 people to feed the 13 goats!


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

I think I'll look for a rubber mat. You all have GREAT ideas! Thanks :clap:



> We don't really have a "milking room". But we have what we call "the milking area". You walk through a long, long, looong tunnel of hay, (and straw too. We have a loft for the straw, but for some reason, it never really makes it up there :shrug: ) and then wah lah! Two stands, two counters, 7 big barrels (for the feed), a cabinit, and the tack box in a small "area" that two pens open to. Just enough room (well, not _really_) for the 7 people to feed the 13 goats!


 Sounds like a great set up to me!!


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Think about your future. Are you planning on getting more goats? two stantions is nice, One can finish up grain and you can move onto the next milking. Or you can feed a dry yearling her grain and get her used to standing on a stand while doing so.
enough room for grain bins, its best to have them close to the stantions. makes things easier. Like someone said enough room to turn around and do your chores comfortably. 
I have metal milkstand so i dont really worry about them slipping.
beth


----------



## CrossCreekTX (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine is an 8x12 open shed. Just has a roof over it. I hope to get 2x4 welded wire fence put around it soon. As it is, I frequently find eggs in the feed pan and I have to make sure all the other goats are penned before I can milk or they are all trying to get on the stand at the same time. Glennis is real good about it if a chicken flies up to the pan during milking session, but she gets upset if Penny or Lisle is trying to get up there too. Don't blame her. LOL


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

yes, I have found eggs in the weirdest places. :ROFL:


----------



## Steph (May 7, 2009)

I have an 8'x6' sealed off room in the corner of my barn. It's enough room for the milk stand, some shelves and a barrel for the feed. My milk room's door is in the stall that my milkers will live in separate from the rest of the herd. It's easier to keep the milkers in their own pasture and pen.


----------



## Jenna (Jan 7, 2009)

hmmm that would be nice to have the milking does separate! thanks!!


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

We actually built one on this Spring, however it is not finished or even close. Its in the 'dry', but still needs a floor laid down, the shelves put in, and the door put up. Sided too. LOL Lots too do. Anyway, mine is 8 x 10. I want to have a sink eventually but at least a small fridge and two milk stands in there.


----------

